# Dr. Jean Dodds guest speaker on TAV list



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Just got this on one of the lists I am on "The Truth About Vaccines":

"Just a reminder to everyone that Dr. Jean Dodds, World renowned scientist,
researcher, and practicing veterinary, will be our guest speaker on Monday,
November 8. She will be answering questions from our list's members about
her research on vaccine damage, and more specifically, her latest project,
the Rabies Challenge."

I encourage all of you to visit the Rabies Challenge Fund website to learn
more about her research. Duration of Immunity Study for Rabies Vaccine - Rabies Challenge Fund

If you have friends whom you think will be interested in Dr. Dodds¹ answers
to our questions, encourage them to join the list now. The verification
process takes a few days and we don't want anyone to miss out on this
important event!"

If you are interested here's the yahoo group: 
TruthAboutVaccines : TheTruthAboutVaccines


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I admire Dr Jean Dodds and follow her protocol....Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Harley's mum (Nov 9, 2010)

thanks for this. I have followed her protocol since the 90's.
Am interested in how to vaccinate toys.


----------

